# Window Raising Adjustment, Clockwise or Anticlockwise?



## bodben (Aug 10, 2017)

I have trawled through all the posts on this subject and before my shiny new long 5mm allen arrives, can anyone tell me if I turn the adjusters clockwise or anticlockwise to raise the window height??? I'm guessing clockwise but i'd rather know flat out then have to monkey around trying to figure it out!!

cheers!


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

I didn't find anything like; "left/counterclockwise for up, clockwise/right for down) in the Workshop Manual. But here are the instructions for height and lateral adjustment of the window.


----------



## bodben (Aug 10, 2017)

Still a great help never the less Swiss, thanks for these! I can now actually visualise what is going on in there!!


----------



## F3rnando (Jun 2, 2016)

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=806409



neilneil2000 said:


> *Problem:* Wind noise heard inside the cabin when driving at motorway speeds and/or on windy days.
> *Cause:* Windows are not sitting high enough when in the fully closed position
> *Fix:* Use window adjusters to raise the windows
> 
> ...


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

You might want to check the 'Window Regulator' topic in the stickies post section (page 37) for more detail on what the 'drivers' look like and the relationship of the adjusting screws.

*Window Regulator*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &start=540

.


----------



## bodben (Aug 10, 2017)

Thanks guys!! Brilliant stuff. I have just picked up my new XL allen key and I am all set to go!!


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

It's probably a good idea to re-set your windows so you have a known starting postion before you start making any adjustments.

See video -


----------



## bodben (Aug 10, 2017)

Thanks Swiss,

So some tinkering has revealed that the rear window clamp might have come loose. Basically if I pull up on the window I can raise it enough so that when I close the door it is in the correct position (only the rear 'half' of the window has dropped). If I then drive around for a day or so then the window drops back down again. I think I am going to have to take the door card off to have a look and make sure the clamp is tight enough.. I believe however that as they are clamping glass one has to be rather careful not to shatter anything.

thanks


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Yes that'll most likely be the cause.

You'll find when the door card is off that the bolt and bracket that the glass is secured to will offer LOTS of adjustment of the window. There's really no need to go and start a turning those bolts under the door.

The torque spec for that glass bolt is 7NM. Of is you haven't got that sort of torque wrench then a firm turn of the normal socket ratchet half way down the shaft would do.


----------



## bodben (Aug 10, 2017)

Thanks qooqiiu,

Love this forum, by far the most friendly and helpful of all the forums I have been a member of! Time to get my trim removal tools (which I purchased to fix a dodgy seat on my old BMW 1er) out for the second time ever!!


----------



## bodben (Aug 10, 2017)

I have now resolved this, as suspected the rear clamp that holds the window in place was loose causing the passenger window to drop. Took all of 20 mins to take everything apart and re-fit.

As a side note, the car had the passenger regulator replaced just before I purchased it last year and boy the the garage who did it do a shocking job. Turns out they broke the speaker grill, broke 3 of the trim fastenings holding the door panel on and failed to correctly refit the door panel of inspection hatch beneath the panel. Shocking stuff!


----------

